# Knee Deep In Rocking Horse Poo!



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Just in case anyone has an Omega Speedsonic/Longines Ultronic Chrono/Certina Certronic Chronolympic etc that has a knackered day-wheel (or a non English one) and wants to replace it with an English one - replacements are available.

Hoping it doesn't breach forum rules, but they can be ordered from Cousins. Part number is 'OME12559056A' (Omega 1255 9056A Day Disc)

I've stocked up on a few myself (they'll go well with my collection of bits of string and useful pieces of wood).

Parts look to be new, rather than NOS. Haven't tried fitting one yet (I'm keeping them for insurance and future projects), but they look to be correct.

The unpackaged one on the left is a new one, the one on the right is an 'original' from my Speedsonic Lobster, returned by Omega when they did the restoration.

Front sides...










Reverse...










They're Â£15.00 each, but by the time you add VAT and postage, they come out at more like Â£18.00, if you buy a couple.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for this useful info Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Top tip Andy, I'd best order a couple too just in case :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Many thanks for the heads up - from both me and my Speedsonic!!

Cheers,

David.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm, the english is now Â£21.60.

Maybe we'll see 1250 date wheels soon? Fingers crossed


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

ketiljo said:


> Hmm, the english is now Â£21.60.


Is that including VAT & P&P, or have they put up the 'base' price?



ketiljo said:


> Maybe we'll see 1250 date wheels soon? Fingers crossed


That would be nice, but I guess, if these are remanufactured parts, Omega have ordered them to meet demand.

Maybe more of the 1255 Speedsonics go back to Omega and their agents for restoration than the 1250/1260s, due to their higher resale value, or they make more money on restoring the Speedsonics (they're awfully expensive to get restored) so they could justify the remanufacturing costs. (Or maybe Omega still have enough stock of 1250/1260 parts not to need to get them remanufactured and hence don't need to sell them on to recoup the manufacturing costs)?

Still just speculation though.


----------

